

“Don't Skimp on Coffee”: A CTO's Plea - smacktoward
http://www.fastcompany.com/3034469/coffee-week/dont-skimp-on-coffee-a-ctos-plea

======
smacktoward
I would just like to observe for the record that I, prompted by a discussion
right here on HN, brought this exact same revelation to the world more than a
year ago:

[http://jasonlefkowitz.net/2013/05/introducing-lefkowitzs-
law...](http://jasonlefkowitz.net/2013/05/introducing-lefkowitzs-law-of-
corporate-financial-health/)

(grumble grumble grumble)

------
angersock
Similar to the great "The Elves Leave Middle Earth" essay:

[http://steveblank.com/2009/12/21/the-elves-leave-middle-
eart...](http://steveblank.com/2009/12/21/the-elves-leave-middle-
earth-%E2%80%93-soda%E2%80%99s-are-no-longer-free/)

